# I got Engaged to a wonderful woman



## Welsh TXN (Feb 4, 2012)

So, 

I finally did it after 2years of being together and living together for 1 year and 2 months. I can't be happier my GF said yes to my proposal.
Been in the planning stages of the wedding date set, location set, caterer set, groomsmen and bridesmaids set. 

October 3rd 2015 here we come

:smthumbup:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

How many times have you kicked yourself in the arse for 

marrying your X?

For every time you have, send me $1. I have a beach house in

Naples I want to buy. 

Very happy for you. Maybe she will post here when your X hears

about your announcement.


----------

